# New Zealand Immigration consultants in Canada



## dally4expatforum (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi All,

I am currently residing in Toronto, Canada and was wondering if anyone knows or could recommend some good New Zealand immigration consultant that operate from Canada. 

Does it matter if the immigration consultant is in Canada or could I use the services of one that is in New Zealand.


Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

dally4expatforum said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am currently residing in Toronto, Canada and was wondering if anyone knows or could recommend some good New Zealand immigration consultant that operate from Canada.
> 
> ...


I think it highly unlikely that a NZ Immigration expert is housed in Toronto. It is probably more appropriate that you contact one in NZ as they are no doubt much better versed in NZ immigration law/regulations.
I doubt the consultant's location is revevant to either NZ or Canada.


----------

